# So Many Problems...ay ya yi!



## Adrenaline11 (Jun 16, 2013)

I am not a well person and feel neglected by my doctors.
I have a very painful neck, arm, thumb, hip, buttock, flank, leg & foot! This is all on the right side only. My neck has a lump that I am always holding or massaging and the other day the doctor told me to just not touch it! I wear an ice pack a lot or alternate with a heating pad around the house and I am home mostly due to the pain.
I also have a problem with my mouth but I know this is a message board for thyroid, it's just that I feel like I am being poisoned by my mouth problems which is affecting my thyroid. My face is numb and tingling on the right side.
My neck is killing me on the right side in the front. My arm burns from the wrist to the bend and the lower part of my right side just hurts 24/7! 
When I had RAI, I had high hopes that I would get better and I have only gotten worse. 
I take Synthroid but the doctor has been changing the dose. Right now it is .0625mcg. but my recent blood test showed the T4 as low. Tomo. is another appoitment with the GP regarding the latest TSH & Free T4 blood test. Maybe she will deal with my terribly painful neck as well...maybe. Not much faith in doctors anymore.


----------

